# cetrotide injections



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Help?!!    I hope someone can help me.  Twice I have had to bin a cetrotide injection because of huge air bubbles that would not shift.    Even when I inverted the syringe so that the bubble was at the tip, when i tried to expel the air, loads of liquid just kept on coming ot so that I lost half the injection, still leaving an air bubble too big to inject.  Has this happened to anyone else?  And how do I stop it happening/fix it?


Thanks,
Bump


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not heard of this being a problem before. Can you ask clinic to review injection technique with you? Sorry hard to advise what is going wrong without physically seeing it.

Maz x


----------

